# Compared to a CSY 44



## Acameronp (Sep 29, 2013)

My wife and I are currently shopping for a bit larger living space than our current Columbia 29. Shes beamy, but we have ambitions of the ICW and Caribbean. We have friends with a '78 CSY that I am very much in love with, but they seem to be running in the 75-100k range in great shape. Can anyone recommend something similar in nature with maybe a tad more affordable price tag?

Hoping not to open the discussion of personal preference, rather similar in capabilities.

Thanks All!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

That is quite a jump from a 29ftr! Check out a Catalina 36!


----------



## Acameronp (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, well, thats the plan. We are only on the '29 to get our sea legs and learn the ins and outs of living in a small space. Would you recommend this(or any) Catalina for Blue Water?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Blue water? I'm confused here .. I thought it was about living space? Although the CSY looks fairly capable for offshore work. (not that I'm and expert)

Since almost every discussion about the ICW is about draft and shoaling your choices may change allot if it's about tripping to the islands. 

Catalina's are not a blue water boats but have huge living spaces.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

blue water boat list available at Mahina Expedition - Selecting A Boat for Offshore Cruising


----------



## xsealb473 (May 6, 2014)

I know a couple who sailed a Catalina 25 with a swing keel from France to Key West. 
I have a lot of offshore/extremely rough water experience with a deep draft CSY44.
I also had that boat on the ICW from Virginia to Florida
It's all about the operator in my opinion.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The CSY 44 is a bit of a cult boat and I nearly bought one myself. Pluses are built like a brick outhouse and have big water tanks. They make great cruising homes. Most of the deep keel variants have a concrete lower section to the keel which can be removed.

There is a fairly active owners group here CSY Owners Forum :: Topics in Swap Meet (1/6) and there is a CSY 44 for sale at 39k there.

Ones that are turnkey with the chain plates replaced and a new engine do indeed go for around $100k. Ones with original engines and needing a refit 35 to 40k.

Sherry and Dave on the CSY 44 Soggy Paws are on a circumnavigation and their web site includes a wealth of info on the care and maintenance of a CSY 44.

S/V Soggy Paws - CSY 44 - Circumnavigate with Dave and Sherry McCampbell

I finished up buying something lighter. But a tall stick deep draft CSY 44 with new external chain plates would have sorely tempted me.


----------



## Acameronp (Sep 29, 2013)

TQA-All great points, and even furthers my confusion. I just cant seem to find something as capable (or as close to) the CSY 44 under that 75k mark. For many reasons we would prefer a cc although I am willing to keep my options open for the right boat and at the right price.

Are there any comparable models you would recommend?


----------



## xsealb473 (May 6, 2014)

My CSY44 was a walkover...That means obviously you are walking over an enormous engine space to get to the aft cabin...

Just one thought.. 

We added a very nice dodger then a smaller one over the aft cabin hatch just to keep the rain out. We sailed often but did not live aboard..I think if I were to live on a 44WO full time I would insist on a full cockpit enclosure.

As a live aboard will you be in port more than you sail?
Will you make any great ocean journeys with this next boat?
Will you live/cruise in an area where you will require heat?

There are so many comfortable/suitable live aboards on the market I think it comes down to what you intend to do with the boat besides sleep and eat.

A cruising boat available in the 75k plus range might be ready to cruise 

A boat available for less will need so many essentials you won't ever get there.

If you can endure the austere that's quite different.

The CSY points that have been made are valid Somewhat....My chainplates were not exterior and they were not in need of replacement.

My water tanks were removed and smaller modular tanks were installed.

I did have to replace many items on the boat Including the fuel tanks and that was labor intensive and costly.

If the holding tanks are original you will have to remove them with a saw.


Good luck in your search!
I always love the hunt for the next boat!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Acameronp said:


> TQA-All great points, and even furthers my confusion. I just cant seem to find something as capable (or as close to) the CSY 44 under that 75k mark. For many reasons we would prefer a cc although I am willing to keep my options open for the right boat and at the right price.
> 
> Are there any comparable models you would recommend?


Keep in mind the CSY 44 was a purpose built boat. It was built for the charter trade. There was one goal in it's design, to give as much space below as possible. Mostly made for inexperienced sailors to not get into too much trouble, and little concern given to sailing performance. They were designed to be delivered to the islands, and sailed there, so they are not built as a particularly seaworthy boat. It is not any more seaworthy than most other boats of the same age and size. So Irwin, Endeavor and others will be very similar. There are boats that may give less space below but be better sailors, and far more seaworthy such as the Kelly Peterson 44 and 46, the Formosa 46, Bristol, Pearson, older Valiant, lots of them. While the CSY is a nice boat, it really was designed as a truck.

Besides that the sailing you are describing is the definition of coastal cruising. Yes, you have a weather window to watch to get to the islands once there you will rarely be out of sight of land. So why bother with driving a truck when a nice sedan would be more comfortable, and suit your purposes better in the end. I would not count out a production boat either. There are thousands of Hunter/Catalina/Beneteau sailboats in the islands. They did not get shipped there. Heck your present boat would do it well, at least until have a few guests!

There is a reason why boats like the CSY are not made anymore. It has been found that building thick hulls does not really make them any more seaworthy, just heavier. Hurts sailing performance was well. I would try to charter one of them to see how you like sailing them.


----------



## Acameronp (Sep 29, 2013)

Excellent. This is the kind of advice I am looking for. I do realize they are built a bit as a "truck." I've nothing against the production boats but I suppose my fear is they wont hold up over time. We plan on living aboard for several years, and yes, most definitely looking to sail the Caribbean, but possibly as far north as the Great Lakes and south as Central America. I am not ruling out a trip across the pond either. I think the main question was what else besides the CSY would be an option, but without the 75k+ price tag. Maybe I am trying to accomplish too much with too little budget. However I do have friends living aboard and sailing ICW and the islands in a 37ft Gulfstar, and they paid less than 40k. You definitely gave me a few other options to start looking at and I appreciate it.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think your budget is bit tight for the boat you want, especially if you want something that could cross the ocean of your choice. I think I would be looking more in the 35 to 40 foot range. Most of the boats that would be possibilities either have been updated (more expensive) or need upgrading (which is your money of course). Ideal is to find a boat that was upgraded for cruising and the not cruised for some reason. 

If centre cockpit is a must a sleeper might be a mid 80s Moody (one model is a 345 I think). We ran into a Canadian one in Grenada and a British one in South Africa that is now back in Wales after a circumnavigation. Might be a bit light in tankage but decent sailing performance. If you could go aft cockpit there are many more possibilities.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I personally don't like center cockpits for the most part ascetically, but may wind up with one some day. I am currently looking for a live-aboard, and have been looking at blue water boats as well. I don't need one right away but Hawaii is calling me, as I have family there. But on the other hand you can get a lot more boat for your money with a production boat. Personally I have a Sail area to displacement limit of about 16 as anything less is unacceptable light wind performance for me, that is really the only "number" I look at. Look up some posts by Cruising Dad here, he just sold his 40 foot Catalina that he has lived on for years with his wife and two kids. But I think he is currently searching for a catamaran.

Here is a good discussion on some "traditional looking" boats. Sounds like that is kind of what you are looking for.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...570-we-have-fallen-cheoy-lee-40-offshore.html

Some nice boats in that thread.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

My New Bombay trading Company Explorer 44 was in your price range and had had a recent major refit so was cruise ready when I bought it. So they are out there. But it is a rear cockpit.

I like the analogy of a CSY 44 being a truck. But they are quite a pretty truck and if you hit a reef the reef usually loses.

Other boats that I looked at and liked with center cockpits were Endeavor 42&43 The Hunter Passage 42 I really liked the aft cabin with its center line queen. Much better than the CSY.

Another boat I liked was the Bene Idylle 43 .

There are lots out there that will do the job.


----------



## tdoster (Feb 21, 2012)

For inexpensive and large boats for ICW and Caribbean the Endeavors are good candidates as are the Morgan OI/Classics and both, in my opinion (read opinion) are better values than the CSY 44 if you are looking for large comfortable skinny water trucks that have been there done that many times.


----------



## xpfenech (Apr 28, 2015)

you may be interested on this CSY 44. This excellent sailboat has a new Yanmar Motor, New Electricity Installation, GPS, Plotter, Radar, VLU, VHF, and many sailing equipments, autopilot, etc.. It has new sails, and it is in excellent conditions. It is ready to sail and liveaboard. It also has a Bonaire flag, which is very convenient (No costs), and a very convenient fridge, cooking, two bedrooms , two bathrooms, plenty of space. contact me at xpfenech (at) gmail (dot) com


----------

